# Can A Sasquatch Legally Get Married? #167



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm sure you've wondered for yourself...Can a Sasquatch legally get married? Everyone else seems to be able to do it. What about a Squatches rights? Plus we hear why you should carry a firearm. And, of course, the crazy Liberals continue to get crazier.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-23T23_08_55-07_00

For you fans of YouBoob.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Of course, they can get married - to beautiful human women. After all, same-sex marriage is legal as well as humans marrying inanimate objects.
Question is, why did Hot Nursey agree to marry you?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Of course, they can get married - to beautiful human women. After all, same-sex marriage is legal as well as humans marrying inanimate objects.
> Question is, why did Hot Nursey agree to marry you?


I just figured copious amounts of alcohol was involved. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm sure you've wondered for yourself...Can a Sasquatch legally get married? Everyone else seems to be able to do it. What about a Squatches rights? Plus we hear why you should carry a firearm. And, of course, the crazy Liberals continue to get crazier.
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-23T23_08_55-07_00
> 
> For you fans of YouBoob.


Time to spice this show up a bit, boys...lain:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

> *Can A Sasquatch Legally Get Married?*


Who cares? If 'Squatch want to get hitched, then that's his decision. More power to 'im is all I can say.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Of course they can get married! Four times now I've been the designated "tree pounder" when the bride walks down the tire rut...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Who cares? If 'Squatch want to get hitched, then that's his decision. More power to 'im is all I can say.


As a Texas TV preacher said, "If ya got half a mind to get married, go for it. Half a mind is all it takes."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah-yeah-yeah; Lady Sas said yes to Sas' desperate pleas for marriage. What about my part about Mayor Pete's BS? Does nobody have an opinion on that? 
#Denton Matters Too.
I have no idea what the pound sign means, but I used it, anyway.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah-yeah-yeah; Lady Sas said yes to Sas' desperate pleas for marriage. What about my part about Mayor Pete's BS? Does nobody have an opinion on that?
> #Denton Matters Too.
> I have no idea what the pound sign means, but I used it, anyway.


The pound sign is what is known as a "hash-tag". For it to work you must put all the words together like #DentonIsAnOldFart.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> The pound sign is what is known as a "hash-tag". For it to work you must put all the words together like #DentonIsAnOldFart.


Really? Neat! I like hashbrowns with mushrooms and cheese along with scrambled eggs. Eggs or steak.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yeah-yeah-yeah; Lady Sas said yes to Sas' desperate pleas for marriage. What about my part about Mayor Pete's BS? Does nobody have an opinion on that?
> #Denton Matters Too.
> I have no idea what the pound sign means, but I used it, anyway.


Here is my take on this Mayor Pete BS...

Regardless of the political party, the sheer fact that a dork like Pete Buttigieg can gain national attention in a US Presidential race is indicative of how foolish the American people are and how ridiculous and lower than mediocre the US media has become. Everything that spews from his pecker pocket is so damn strange and ridiculous that I cannot take one thing he says seriously.

I do not think that anyone anyone who aspires to become part of the Executive, Legislative or Judicial Branch has any idea of The Founder's original intent for government.

#SHUTYOURPECKERPOCKETANDGOBACKTOFTWAYNE


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Pete Buttplug and his agenda are scary enough, the really scary part is that there are some people willing to listen to this numb nut and think his ideas have merit. These are the same people that elected AOC and the other three horsewomen of the galactically stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As you heard in the podcast, Mayor Buttplug seems to think whiteness will destroy this nation. Seems a group of "youths" agree and decided to do something about it.
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...youths-at-hilton-hotel-where-reagan-was-shot/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> As you heard in the podcast, Mayor Buttplug seems to think whiteness will destroy this nation. Seems a group of "youths" agree and decided to do something about it.
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...youths-at-hilton-hotel-where-reagan-was-shot/


Exactly why DC should allow you to carry. Put a bullet in the first attacker and the rest of the rats would've scurried away.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And this POS traitor fanning the flames of discrimination against whites. She is allowed to propagate the race war while pretending to be an unbiased legislator in this government! How did we allow this to happen? This is simply a strategy to further decide this country and conquer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No kidding! I had an article up and was ready to launch into that but we ran out of time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Exactly why DC should allow you to carry. Put a bullet in the first attacker and the rest of the rats would've scurried away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That is exactly why the socialists in DC will never allow the average citizen to carry a firearm. The powers to be in DC have their security and they keep the mere serfs in check with the roving gangs of thugs.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> As a Texas TV preacher said, "If ya got half a mind to get married, go for it. Half a mind is all it takes."


Many years ago I heard someone say 'Look long and hard before you get married, then only keep half an eye on your spouse afterwards'. I think that's pretty good advice.

ETA: Lookin' forward to the podcast, guys!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> No kidding! I had an article up and was ready to launch into that but we ran out of time.


I can't understand the Demonrats letting these 4 women take over the face of the party. Omar and Tlaib are downright dangerous. They are antisemitic racists, revolutionaries, and MUSLIM!. AOC is just a big mouth and crazy stupid, but these two Muslims are inciting racial conflict and sowing the seeds of revolution.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I can't understand the Demonrats letting these 4 women take over the face of the party. Omar and Tlaib are downright dangerous. They are antisemitic racists, revolutionaries, and MUSLIM!. AOC is just a big mouth and crazy stupid, but these two Muslims are inciting racial conflict and sowing the seeds of revolution.


Her smirky smile makes me SICK.
She hates ****** SO BAD, that she even hated the white parts of Obama?
Need to get that bitch on film getting upset, you can tell she think she is so much better than everyone, she reeks of attitude and smugness.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

When I look at her, I see the American Soldier being dragged around the streets of Somalia. Kunt..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here is my take on this Mayor Pete BS...
> 
> Regardless of the political party, the sheer fact that a dork like Pete Buttigieg can gain national attention in a US Presidential race is indicative of how foolish the American people are and how ridiculous and lower than mediocre the US media has become. Everything that spews from his pecker pocket is so damn strange and ridiculous that I cannot take one thing he says seriously.
> 
> ...


Hes the wife of the family. Thats pretty kinky.


----------

